# Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!



## Stealth (10. Juli 2008)

war grad aufm amt um es kurz zu machen da ich nicht viel zeit hab:

Prüfung statt 30 jezt 50 €

5 Jahresfischeischein statt 30 jezt 48 €

bezieht sich auf den kreis aachen in wie weit andere gemeinden betroffen sind weiß ich nicht denke aber das mindestens ganz NRW gleich sind.


will jezt nicht kleinlich sein aber ich finde 20 bzw 18€ aufschlag ist schon happig


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

ist so was willst du machen|gr:

heute wird halt nix mehr billiger!!!

aber ich hätte mal nachgefragt mit welcher begründung denn die preise zugenommen haben!?
und wenn wirklich mal was passieren soll(spritpreis)müssen sich halt mal alle zusammen tun aber das passiert nicht!#c


----------



## Stealth (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ist so was willst du machen|gr:
> 
> heute wird halt nix mehr billiger!!!
> 
> ...




allgemeine kostenerhöhung nannte die nette sachbearbeiterin das


----------



## Checco (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

Das ist aber happig, haben die aber ganz schön angezogen.:r
Scheint in NRW wohl nun überall zu sein, hab grad für Viersen nachgeschaut, Jahresschein 16€, 5 Jahre 48€.


----------



## Luiz (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

dat ist deutschland, demnächst kommt noch die maut für fußgänger !


----------



## Tim1983 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

Zur Prüfung hier in Schleswig-Holstein kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht meckern, die Prüfung + Kursteilnahme (2 Wochenenden dann Prüfung) und das ganze Material wie Bücher und Unterlagen kostet genau 75 Euro. Also damit kann man leben aber der Rest ist wirklich ziemlich teuer geworden.

Schöne Grüße Tim


----------



## Hörmy (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

Ich hab im Juni noch 30 für 5 Jahre bezahlt.. MAN HAB ICH EIN GLÜCK gehabt..

in Krefeld scheint es aber weiterhin günstiger zu sein:

*Fischereischeinerteilung

Jahresfischereischein oder*
*Fünfjahresfischereischein*

Voraussetzung: 
Fischerprüfung
Alter: ab 14 Jahre
Gültigkeit: Kalenderjahr
Mitzubringende Unterlagen:
Ausweis
1 Lichtbild
Prüfungszeugnis
Gebühren und Fischereiabgabe:
10,-- € Jahresschein
30,-- € Fünfjahresschein

*Jugendfischereischein*
Voraussetzungen:
Alter: 10 bis 16 Jahre
Gültigkeit: 1 Kalenderjahr
Mitzubringende Unterlagen:
Kinderausweis
1 Lichtbild
Gebühren und Fischereiabgabe: 8,-- €


----------



## Checco (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

Ich glaub die haben die Preise zum Juli hin angezogen.


----------



## Klinke (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

und ich hab mir anfang juni meinen 5 jahresschein verlängern lassen für 30 euros....puh, auchmal glück gehabt und 18 euros gespart...


----------



## Hörmy (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

Alsö, die Infos habe ich gerade von der Homepage gezogen. 
Ich hab auch nochmal nachgeschaut, bei mir war es Juli als ich verlängert habe.


----------



## Checco (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

Dann weiß ich es auch nicht, sollte in NRW überall gleich sein da die Angelei Ländersache ist.
Vielleicht kann jede Stadt oder Kreis seine eigenen Preise machen, in Deutschland wundert mich eh schon lange nix mehr.


----------



## Bunnyhunter (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

@Hörmy,
in Krefeld ist es jetzt auch teurer!

*Fischereischeinerteilung*

*Jahresfischereischein oder*
*Fünfjahresfischereischein*

Voraussetzung:
Fischerprüfung
Alter: ab 14 Jahre
Gültigkeit: Kalenderjahr
Mitzubringende Unterlagen:
Ausweis
1 Lichtbild
Prüfungszeugnis
Gebühren und Fischereiabgabe:
16,-- € Jahresschein
48,-- € Fünfjahresschein

*Jugendfischereischein*
Voraussetzungen:
Alter: 10 bis 16 Jahre
Gültigkeit: 1 Kalenderjahr
Mitzubringende Unterlagen:
Kinderausweis
1 Lichtbild
Gebühren und Fischereiabgabe: 8,-- €


und in Viersen so: 16,00 € 1-Jahres-Schein; 48,00 € 5-Jahres-Schein; 08,00 € Jugendfischereischein

mfg
Bunny


----------



## Hörmy (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

Na dann hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht.. und vorher schnell nochmal verlängert.. 
:vik:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

Bei uns in Essen auch teurer:v

Gebühren:
Jahresfischereischein         16 Euro
Fünfjahresfischereischein   48 Euro
Jugend                             8 Euro

Mit uns können sie es ja machen|bigeyes


----------



## Bunnyhunter (4. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung und Jahresfischeischeine sind Teurer!*

hi,
da habe ich ja heute Glück gehabt,als ich mir meinen Schein geholt habe.!Da in Kempen der 5.Jahresschein immer noch 30 Euronen kostet.
Nur die Prüfung war teurer!!!da habe ich 50 bezahlt.
Ist wohl auch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es hier auch teurer wird:c

Grüsse aus Kempen

Bunny


----------

